
Observation about healthcare efficiency and Covid deaths - muth02446
7 countries with the most efficient healthcare systems
according to WHO study from 2000 (page 18)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.who.int&#x2F;healthinfo&#x2F;paper30.pdf<p>France, Italy, San Marino, Andorra, Malta, Singapore, Spain<p>7 countries with most deaths per capita
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.worldometers.info&#x2F;coronavirus&#x2F;<p>San Marino, Belgium, Andorra, Spain, Italy, UK, France<p>The overlap is quite surprising. Is there an explanation besides chance?
======
elboulangero
Your WHO study from 2000 is, well, 20 years old. It tells little about today.

France public healthcare changed a lot, it went down for 20 years, successive
governments handled it with the capitalist logic that, basically, healthcare
should be profitable, like any other business. Budget for public hospitals was
reduced again and again, the number of available beds was reduced, staff was
reduced or not renewed.

I don't think French healthcare ranks #1 today, not even in the top 10. Try to
see if you can get your hand on a more recent report.

